# Asus PCE-AC88 Wlan Adapter



## DrEvil2055 (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo leute,

habe mir vor kurzem den oben besagten Wlan Adapter gekauft. Er funktioniert auch , Super Empfang (-40dbm) und Download /Upload geschwindigkeit stimmt auch aber was mir aufgefallen ist das häufiger die Übertragungsrate schwankt.Habe dennochein Problem undzwar ist es mir bei Battlefield1 aufgefallen , ich habe dort extremes Rubberbanding was ich vorher nicht mit meiner anderen W-lan Karte hatte (Tp-link WDN4800). Im Spiel selbst habe ich ein Ping von 10-12 ms was eigentlich ja super ist . Wenn das Rubberbanding auftritt ändert sich auch nicht der Ping , der bleibt Stabil. Aktuellester Treiber von der Asus seite ist installiert (treiberversion : 1.558.48.8). Ich weiss nicht ob man evtl was in den Adaptereinstellungen einstellen muss. da kenne ich mich nicht so aus, hat viele Funktionen. Habe mir den Adapter gekauft weil ich demnächst die Fritzbox 7590 bekommen werde und wollte gut gerüstet sein. 
Habe schon mehrfach installiert . Netzwerk zurück gesetzt. 
Ich Kopiere euch mal die  Ereignisse die im Adapter vermerkt worden sind.

Informationen	21.01.2018 11:06:00	UserPnp	20001	(7005)
Informationen	21.01.2018 11:06:00	UserPnp	20003	(7005)
Informationen	21.01.2018 11:06:00	UserPnp	20003	(7005)
Warnung	21.01.2018 11:06:00	Kernel-PnP	442	Keine
Informationen	21.01.2018 11:05:06	Kernel-PnP	400	Keine
Informationen	21.01.2018 11:05:03	Kernel-PnP	430	Keine
Informationen	21.01.2018 11:03:34	Kernel-PnP	420	Keine

Also ich weiss nicht mehr weiter ... Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Timerle (21. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir ebenfalls den Adapter geholt  und warte auch auf die Fritzbox 7590 als perfektes Gegenstück. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn man im 40Mhz WLAN Band ist hat man anstatt 150 Mbit die 300 Mbit aber anscheinend auch oft Lags. 
Ich bin zurück ins 20Mhz Band, hab zwar nur 216 Mbit anstatt 400 aber es laggt gefühlt weniger.
Kann mich auch täuschen.. Sobald die Fritzbox da ist will ich eh ins 5 Ghz. Ich hoff nur bei meiner Entfernung zum Router funktioniert das dann auch.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (21. Januar 2018)

So habe das Problem zusammen mit einem Forum Mitglied beheben können. Ich weiss nicht ob es die Asus Wlan Karte bzw der Treiber verursacht oder nicht jedoch hatte ich wie gesagt extremes Rubberbanding in Battlefield1. Nachdem ein Forum-Mitglied mir sehr geholfen hat die Wlan-Karte einzustellen hatte ich dieses Rubberbandig leider dennoch. Ich konnte jedoch nochmal nachgooglen und traf dann auf den sogennanten MTU-Wert. Diesen stellte ich im Router (Fritzbox 7362sl) auf den MTU-Wert (1492). Siehe da kein Rubberbanding mehr (Keine Paketverluste). Ich weiss nicht warum es vorher mit meinem TP-Link funktioniert hat ohne dasich so ein Wert einstellen musste , aber vielleicht ändert der Asus Treiber was bei der Installation.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (21. Januar 2018)

Timerle schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ebenfalls den Adapter geholt  und warte auch auf die Fritzbox 7590 als perfektes Gegenstück.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn man im 40Mhz WLAN Band ist hat man anstatt 150 Mbit die 300 Mbit aber anscheinend auch oft Lags.
> Ich bin zurück ins 20Mhz Band, hab zwar nur 216 Mbit anstatt 400 aber es laggt gefühlt weniger.
> Kann mich auch täuschen.. Sobald die Fritzbox da ist will ich eh ins 5 Ghz. Ich hoff nur bei meiner Entfernung zum Router funktioniert das dann auch.



Also ich weiss nicht welchen Router du zurzeit benutzt aber in der Fritzbox einstellungen gibt es unter dem Punkt Wlan->Funkkanal den Punkt WLAN-Koexistenz aktiv (2,4-GHz-Frequenzband) , wenn du da jetzt den Haken rausnimmst dann bekommst du die 450Mbit/s aber dann habe ich gemerkt das es Störanfälliger ist. Mache ich den Haken rein habe ich auch nur noch 216,5Mbit/s aber dafür nicht so störanfällig. Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen erklären.


----------



## Timerle (21. Januar 2018)

hi, ich verwend auch (noch) die 7362SL und das mit den 450 MBit ist die 40 Mhz Kanalbandbreite. 
Wo hast du den MTU Wert geändert?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (21. Januar 2018)

Also du musst in die Fritzbox -> Internet-> Zugansdaten in den Reiter ipv6 , ganz unten steht MTU manuell einstellen (Haken reinmachen) dort gibst du dann den wert 1492 . Zudem kannst du noch im Adapter die werte einstellen habe dort noch paarsahcen geändert. Undzwar Bluetooth Collaboration (Disabeld) ; Fragmentation Threshold wert auf 1492 ; RTS Threshold auch den wert auf 1492 . Seitdem läuft alles wie gefluppt. Warte jetzt nur noch ab wenn der neue Router da ist ob er auch rumzickt oder sofort läuft , wenn nicht werde ich das gleiche mit dem MTU wert auch dort einstellen.


----------



## Timerle (22. Januar 2018)

Ok danke für die Infos. Werd ich mal testen. Ich hab Ipv6 im  Router deaktiviert... Bin auch gespannt wie es mit der neuen Fritzbox dann funzt.


----------



## Timerle (28. Januar 2018)

So seit gestern hab ich auch die 7590 an der Karte. 
Ich muss sagen es ist leicht ernüchternd. Mit AC Wlan sinds nur noch 2 von 4 Balken WLAN (ok die Distanz ist auch mit 12m ca groß) und die Durchsatzrate bei 2,4 Ghz ähnlich wie bei der 7362SL. 
Ich hab in der Karte noch "Beamforming" aktiviert. Keine Ahnung warum das nicht aktiv ist von Haus aus. Aber das ist doch ein wesentliches Feature.... 

Wenn ich beide WLAN Bänder gleich nenn und ihn automatisch "switchen" lasse dann geht er oft ins 2,4er. 

Sieht dann so aus.
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Im 5 Ghz 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Hier im 5Ghz schwanken die MBit von 500 auf 300 hin und her.... Naja ich glaub ich kann froh sein wenn ich auf die Diszanz noch einen Connect zusammenbekomm 

Was auch neu ist, und in beiden Bändern, wenn ich downloade treten immer kurze Drops auf. 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Keine Ahnung wo das jetzt herkommt  


Hast du beide WLANs die gleiche SSID gegeben? 
Wie hast du die Antennen ausgerichtet? Alle nach oben? Ich hab die vorderen im 45° Winkel schräg abstehend. Bei allen 4 nach oben, verringert sich die Datenrate wieder etwas.. hab leider keine Anleitung gefunden wie die am optimalsten ausgerichtet werden sollten 

Wie sind so Deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (28. Januar 2018)

Erstmal cool fürs Feedback.... Leider habe ich noch nicht meine Box aber ich denke bei mir wird ein besseres Signal da sein weil bei mir sind es max. 3 Meter zum Router luftlinie. Sobald ich aber mein Router bekomme werde ich meine Ergebnisse mitteilen . Zurzeit bekomme ich im 2,4 GHz Band im Durchschnitt 90mbits down und 38mbits up.


----------



## Timerle (28. Januar 2018)

Ping auf 8.8.8.8 ist bei 17ms - 20ms eigentlich stabil. 
Onlinegames ham trotz MTU Tweak immer mal wieder nen kurzen hänger aber der fällt nur auf wenn man drauf achtet. 

Ich bin auf Deine Erfahrungen gespannt


----------



## DrEvil2055 (8. Februar 2018)

So nochmal eine Rückmeldung, heute ist auch meine Fritz 7590 angekommen , bin Super zufireden bis jetzt. Signalstärke über Wlan sind 1,3 Gbits. Ping bei 8.8.8.8 ist 13 ms. Wenn ich ein Speedtest mache sind die Werte 7ms , Down 96 Mbits, 38 Mbits up. Bin im Funkanal 108 , ist kein Anderer mit drauf bzw es gibtr nur noch eine Box die im 5 GHZ  bereich funkt aber der ist auf dem Funkanal 36 oder so.


----------



## Timerle (8. Februar 2018)

Nicht schlecht  Ich habe mittlerweile die neueste Labor draufgezogen.. Läuft total stabil bisher. 
Wlan Werte sind jetzt nicht so ultra wie bei Dir aber der Router steht auch ca 15m weg durch 2 Wände durch  aber ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (8. Februar 2018)

Timerle schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht  Ich habe mittlerweile die neueste Labor draufgezogen.. Läuft total stabil bisher.
> Wlan Werte sind jetzt nicht so ultra wie bei Dir aber der Router steht auch ca 15m weg durch 2 Wände durch  aber ich bin zufrieden.



Ja meine PC steht ca 3 Meter weg und es ist eine Wand dazwischen.... Leider werde ich hin und wieder von den höheren Kanälen runtergeworfen wegen dem radar aber ich denke da kann man nix gegen machen aber so an sich super und noch etwas für die Zukunft gewappnet.

Ist den was neu beim neuesten beta aupdate???


----------



## Timerle (9. Februar 2018)

Im runtergeladenen und entpackten Zip Archiv ist eine Info TXT Datei in der alle Neuerungen stehen. 

FRITZ! Labor fur FRITZ!Box 7490 und 7590 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Spud (31. Januar 2019)

Ich habe den neuesten Asus Treiber und mit dem TP Link Router keine Probleme. Allerdings hatte der TP LINK Probleme mit dem Telefonieren gemacht, weshalb ich auf den Speedport W925 ausweichen musste. Diesen hatte ich dann auch für die dann auftretenden Laags verdächtigt. 
Der AC53 Stick machte aber keine Probleme.
Und nun der Clou: ich hatte den AC88 Treiber deinstalliert und hatte plötzlich keine Laags mehr in den Spielen (AC53 Treiber war noch drauf). Ich war aber auch nur noch im 2,4GHz Wlan. Das 5 GHz Wlan ging mit dem Treiber nicht.
Nun zurück wieder den Original Treiber installiert und wieder 2-3 Sekunden Laags in Overwatch, Heroes usw.! Was tun? 32-Bit oder eine ältere Treiber Version? 
Anscheinend hat die Karte ja massive Probleme mit dem 5GHz Wlan...


----------

